# Zuerst zu schwach für Hölle dann ganz groß



## daymaid (28. Mai 2012)

Als ich mit Hölle anfing wahr meine sorc sehr schwach und starb auch bei den normalsten gr)ps. Danach setzte ich meine items nur auf +int und nun habe ich einen dmg von ca 3.6k mit level 54. auch blaue mobs sind kein sehr großes problem, bischen kiten und gut ists.

Hab auch gestern den Butcher auf Hell mit der sorc solo geschafft ( Video )

Vielleicht ist der thread eine hilfe für die die in hölle nicht weiter kommen.

greez


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Mai 2012)

Keine Sorge, wenn du für den Butcher 17min brauchst, ist deine Zauberin ganz bestimmt nicht zu groß für Hölle. Und so richtig viel sind 3,6K dps auch nicht für L54, wenn du auf max dmg gegangen bist ^^


----------



## myadictivo (28. Mai 2012)

ich dachte immer bosse sterben, wenn man damage drauf macht..aber 17min weglaufen  respekt ^^


----------



## Fittichklopfer (28. Mai 2012)

hab den gestern mitn monk (lvl55) auf hölle in 1.30 min umgehackt^^


----------



## ichigoleader (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hab keinen Soc aber ein Kumpel von mir hat den mit 54 auch in knapp 2 minuten gepackt.

Tante Edit hat die Schreibfehler behoben.


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

Hm...also mein twinkwiztard &#8482; levelt solo mit nem verquasten Stärke-Schild-build...
Dazu energy armor, enchant weapon, familiar (sparky natürlich), diamond skin und als Offensivfahigkeiten spectral blade (atm die blutung, wid dann in ein paar leveln ausgetauscht, je nach Situation selfheal bei crit (Bosse) oder 20ft. Reichweite (trash) und beim trash den Blizzard bzw bei Bossen die Gifthydra.
Essentiell sind die CD-Passivfähigkeiten. Evocation bis man critical mass bekommt - dann eben diesen und blur. Als 3. slot entweder die hp-reg durch Rüstung oder Evocation, ist geschmacksache.

Mit den 5% crit der energy armor und n bischen crit aufm equip ist diamond skin daueraktiv, weil die blades 3mal treffen pro Ziel und Aktivierung (3 potentielle crits=3x 1 Sek. weniger CD).
Mit dem Char konnt ich schon in Alptraum alles tanken, was mir vor den Zauberstab lief (ja, auch Arkanwächter, während man in desecratorsiffe steht, geht alles  )und der Killspeed ist trotzdem nicht SO schlecht.
Jetzt, wo es in die Hölle geht, hat sich daran nix geändert, eventuell muss man mal n kleines bischen kiten, bis es wieder nen health globe gibt bzw Hydra oder Blizzard genug gecritted haben, um diamond skin wieder verfügbar zu machen.

Ist zwar nicht übermäßig spannend, aber häufig sterben tut man damit nicht gerade. Insofern vermutlich ein echt guter HC-Build, und auch sonst find ich ihn beim magier zum leveln unschlagbar. 

Mein Hexendoc hat sich mit seinem 08/15-VQ-ZOMGbears-build zwar schneller durch mobs gehackt, hat aber auch wesentlich mehr Federn lassen müssen - derzeit bin ich mit dem Magier sogar etwas schneller, was die Levelgeschwindigkeit angeht.


*&#8364;dith:*
Grad das Video geguckt...also irgendwie könnte man denke ich shcon ein bischen viel mehr aus dem magier rausholen, sowohl skillungs- als auch spieltechnisch. Zwie Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind: Erstens, wozu brauchst Du beim Butcher Spiegelbilder (wozu brauchst Du sie überhaupt, scheinen derzeit noch buggy zu sein - bei mir werden die jedenfalls geflissentlich ignoriert von den mobs)? Du willst offenbar kiten, das ist auch ganz gut so, aber da empfiehlt sich wirklich ne Hydra, denn die macht ordentlich au während du flüchtest.
Zweitens, spieltechnisch, verschenkst Du die meisten Fenster, in denen Du angreifen könntest. Am auffälligsten isses, wenn sich der butcher zum charge bereit macht (Flammenlinie) und du weit ausserhalb stehts, eigentlich ideal, um ihm am Ausgangspunkt noch eine mitzugeben und den Einschlagspunkt auch schön beharken könntest und trotzdem weiterläufst 

Das ganze führt dann in Summe zu 17 Minuten, das geht auch schneller, deutlich


----------



## daymaid (28. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Grad das Video geguckt...also irgendwie könnte man denke ich shcon ein bischen viel mehr aus dem magier rausholen, sowohl skillungs- als auch spieltechnisch. Zwie Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind: Erstens, wozu brauchst Du beim Butcher Spiegelbilder (wozu brauchst Du sie überhaupt, scheinen derzeit noch buggy zu sein - bei mir werden die jedenfalls geflissentlich ignoriert von den mobs)? Du willst offenbar kiten, das ist auch ganz gut so, aber da empfiehlt sich wirklich ne Hydra, denn die macht ordentlich au während du flüchtest.
> Zweitens, spieltechnisch, verschenkst Du die meisten Fenster, in denen Du angreifen könntest. Am auffälligsten isses, wenn sich der butcher zum charge bereit macht (Flammenlinie) und du weit ausserhalb stehts, eigentlich ideal, um ihm am Ausgangspunkt noch eine mitzugeben und den Einschlagspunkt auch schön beharken könntest und trotzdem weiterläufst
> 
> Das ganze führt dann in Summe zu 17 Minuten, das geht auch schneller, deutlich



Hatte es vorher schon mit Hydra probiert und bin dabei X mal gestorben darum hab ichs mal damit probiert. Ich wahr eher vorsichtig das ich überlebe und das wird auch der Grund sein wieso es 17 min gedauert hat. 
Mit dem DMG ists nun auch besser da ich gleich danach besseres Equip besorgt habe.

Trotzdem steigt der Puls bei so nen kampf auf 200


----------

